# Outfitting without license-Streeter ND



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

The NDG&F department signed complaints against Coteau Prairie (the corporation), Brenda Schlecht, Sheldon Schlecht and Jeff Effinger totaling 165 counts (cumulative) for providing outfitting services without being licensed for the year 2006. Jeff Effinger was arrested in Feb 2006 for terrorizing which is a class C Felony for threatening NDG&F officers during the service of several search warrants in January 2007. His trial on that charge is set for October 10th in Jamestown.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Now just need to get all their no trespassing signs down that they have put up on landowners properties. Why do these guys continue to exist?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

When were the complaints signed?? Was Jeff Effinger arrested this last January or 2006?? What do you mean by "our officers" keep the info flowing!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

dosch, alot of this stuff just slides under the rug unless a citizen requests specific reports and files from law enforcement offices and officers. They will usually comply for those requests as they are allowed by their guidelines. If the outdoor media followed and publicized the activities of the wildlife mafia there would be a lot less of this going on. Hats off for putting the info in print!


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Does anyone know Jeff Effinger?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He posts on here from time to time. I met him once at the shooting club in Horace.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

One of my really good friend's dad lives out there and they've had more problems with sheldon than anyone, i hope they get the electric chair, or atleast a little behing raping


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> jeffeffinger
> guest
> 
> Joined: 20 Apr 2005
> ...


http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums//vi ... highlight=


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Good Luck to the Stutsman Co. State's Attorney's Office. It is hard to win these types of cases. I like the 165 count because if they were a corporation they can be penalized up to $15K per count. We who care about wrongful hunting should be sure and let our Judges know. The state's first case of guiding without license as a corp didn't get much of a penalty. Only $5K fine out of a possible $240K was ordered by the judge. That hunting corp made well over $300K in a very short time. State v. The Highlands Sportsmans Ranch, LLC


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

So what is the contact info for the Stutsman Co. State's Attorney's Office? And judge on the case?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Streeter trio face illegal outfitting charges

The Associated Press - Monday, September 24, 2007

BISMARCK, N.D.

Three Streeter residents are accused of running an illegal outfitting business in Stutsman County, authorities say.

Sheldon Schlecht and his wife, Brenda, and Jeff Effinger are accused of running an unlicensed hunting business called Coteau Prairie Waterfowl, Whitetail and Upland Bird Hunts of Streeter ND Inc.

The company was owned by Brenda Schlecht, authorities said.

Robert Timian, chief game warden for the Game and Fish Department, said a total of 176 charges have been filed against the trio and the outfitting business.

Timian said the charges stem from illegal guiding for "upland, waterfowl and big game" in 2006.

Brenda Schlect faces two counts of outfitting without a license, and one count of holding herself out or advertising guide and outfitting services without being licensed.

Sheldon Schlecht is charged with 19 counts of outfitting without a license and four counts of holding himself out or advertising guide and outfitting services without being licensed.

Effinger is charged with two counts of guiding or outfitting without a license, and one count of holding himself out or advertising guide and outfitting services without being licensed.

Fritz Fremgen, the Stutsman County state's attorney, said the Schlechts and Effinger have not had their initial court appearances.

Guiding or outfitting without a license is a Class A misdemeanor with a maximum penalty of $2,000 fine and a year in jail per count for the individuals, and $15,000 per count to the corporation.

Effinger also is facing one count of terrorizing, a Class C felony. Timian said Effinger is accused of making a verbal threat to game wardens. He has pleaded not guilty.

A jury trial on the terrorizing charge is slated for Oct. 10 in Jamestown.

Separately, Sheldon Schlecht was cited last year for littering in a public area after dumping an estimated 1,000 bird carcasses on private land open to hunting in Stutsman County, authorities said.

Sheldon Schlecht had been charged 12 times earlier with game and fish violations and had 10 convictions, authorities said. In South Dakota last year, he was sentenced to 50 days in prison, time he already had served in federal custody, as well as a $250 fine and $1,000 in restitution, in a case involving hunting violations on the Standing Rock reservation.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

When will the court system nail this pig with everything they can?? How many times does it take this wildlife pig to break the law to put him away and fine the crap out of him?? If you care about ND hunting and wildlife in general, email the Stutsman SA, and encourage him to nail him to the wall!!!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

It blows my mind that these azzhats can still operate. The penalities are not severe enough and these "fines and restitution" are only a business expense. Jail time and fines in the 6-7 digit figures are what's needed.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't say I disagree. I'm a big fan of jail time


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Would like to see ND-RAP group contact the court on this one. It is too much that they skate time and again. And you have to wonder about the sanity of the people that lease their land to this crew. :eyeroll:

Maybe for once the outfitters org and sportmen's orgs could agree on a course of involvement and shut this down for good. It would be for everyones benefit.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I would bet that Sheldon has taken a lot of downpayments for 2007 hunts . Do you think he will send the money back to the pigs that were going to hunt with him. Not a chance!!! I call anyone who hunts with a sexual preditor a pig. Any one who hunted at that place knew all about the guy. North Dakota will be much better off without these people.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm surprised he's still married after his ordeal with a 14 year old girl.

LAst fall, Coming back from a business trip I sat next to a guy on the plane that was utlizing the services of Sheldon Schlect, Coteau prairie or whatever.. He was really pumped about his hunt until he started asking about the past history of the Schlect's. So I told him what I knew (paoching, illegal guides, numerous fines, Molester).. While at the baggage claim, the guy thanked me and said (in a shocked voice) "this will be interesting" and that was the last I talked to him.


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

First, have any of u actually met sheldon or his family, didnt think so,... Second, why do you guys post this **** on here if you dont even know him, cause I know all of you are such good law-abiding citizens, give me a break, everybody that has posted crap about sheldon makes me sick! Why dont u worry about your life and let him worry about his.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

eddy07 said:


> First, have any of u actually met sheldon or his family, didnt think so,... Second, why do you guys post this &$#* on here if you dont even know him, cause I know all of you are such good law-abiding citizens, give me a break, everybody that has posted crap about sheldon makes me sick! Why dont u worry about your life and let him worry about his.


Hello Eddy, I've never met him. Can you please tell me about him so I can form a fair opinion of him?
Thanks


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

eddy07 said:


> First, have any of u actually met sheldon or his family, didnt think so,... Second, why do you guys post this &$#* on here if you dont even know him, cause I know all of you are such good law-abiding citizens, give me a break, everybody that has posted crap about sheldon makes me sick! Why dont u worry about your life and let him worry about his.


Nope, I have never met him or his family, and I'm glad for that. I would never want to be associated with someone who continually breaks the law. I could understand you or anyone sticking up for someone if it was a first offense, but this guy has a record a mile long. How do you explain and justify that?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

> eddy07 Posted: Fri Sep 28, 2007 11:04 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> First, have any of u actually met sheldon or his family, didnt think so,... Second, why do you guys post this &$#* on here if you dont even know him, cause I know all of you are such good law-abiding citizens, give me a break, everybody that has posted crap about sheldon makes me sick! Why dont u worry about your life and let him worry about his.


What could I be thinking? :roll:

SCHLECHT, SHELDON KERMITH
REGISTERED
SEXUAL OFFENDER
5034 48TH AVE SE
STREETER ND 58483
LAST VERIFIED: 7/3/2007
CONVICTION DATE: 4/12/2005
STUTSMAN COUNTY DISTRICT COURT , ND
GROSS SEXUAL IMPOSITION
EXPIRATION DATE: 4/12/2030 5 YRS, 3 YRS 364 DYS SUSP
RISK LEVEL: MODERATE
(taken from ND public offender liston sex offender website)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

He is a POS - and anyone who sticks up for him is just as bad.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

eddy07 said:


> First, have any of u actually met Sheldon or his family, didnt think so,... Second, why do you guys post this &$#* on here if you dont even know him, cause I know all of you are such good law-abiding citizens, give me a break, everybody that has posted crap about sheldon makes me sick! Why dont u worry about your life and let him worry about his.


While I have not posted on this most recent charge, eddy07 I have met him. I have known him for well over 30 years going back to high school days. He is as most people see him. A low life POS, who has no regard for wildlife, and the worst part is he has been teaching his kids to have the same attitude.

So I suggest you pick a fight you can win in this regard. If you want I am sure that others like myself will be glad to site time and dates of his behavior the or his workers did that where either unethical or illegal. Many of us, took the time to call and report these actions. Mistakes happen,but intentional acts are just that and do not warrant any kind of sympathy or compassion.

His acts and behavior regarding the minor child and sexual contact in days gone by would have earned him a hemp necktie. My question is why his wife allows him to be around his own kids. He is a dangerous degenerate with a history of forced contact.

So invite him into your home, let him be around your kids if you want, but do not chastise anyone here for thinking what they do of this slime ball, because he has earned every bit of the dislike and hatred that is generated towards him.!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Why don't people just think a little before they hit "Submit"....

Looks like I am going to be looking for "Torch Red Ford Ranger"......
Isn't that what you drive there fast eddy? Believe me....we will be watching.....


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Amazing how people are so willing to publicly show their lack of intelligence and common sense. Oh well.


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

maverick, 
that is what i drive and what is that a threat?, you can come and talk to me anytime anyplace


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

Dak wrote:
Amazing how people are so willing to publicly show their lack of intelligence and common sense. Oh well.

Who has the lack of intelligence?, you can't even write a sentence. Come back and post when you pass the second grade.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

eddy07 said:


> Who has the lack of intelligence?, you can't even write a sentence. Come back and post when you pass the second grade.


*You put that after writing the below?*



eddy07 said:


> First, have any of u actually met sheldon or his family, didnt think so,... Second, why do you guys post this &$#* on here if you dont even know him, cause I know all of you are such good law-abiding citizens, give me a break, everybody that has posted crap about sheldon makes me sick! Why dont u worry about your life and let him worry about his.


what is the word I am looking for?? Touche' ?


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yeah, that or

*edited by ME.

Ryan*


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This thread went down hill...

Locked.

Ryan


----------

